# Shooting House



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I finished my shooting house and got in the woods today. Can't wait till my daughter and I can start using it. I have put hunting on the back burner for her for years, she will turn 9 in a few weeks and wants to start hunting.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

that's not a house, that's a mansion. Good job. Best time ever when I'm with my kids in a tree stand.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Give us a few details. Is that a water tank?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

T140 said:


> Give us a few details. Is that a water tank?


 
It started life off as a 3000 gallon defoamer tank.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Where did you get that at? Pretty awesome.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks great! Is that a chimney on top for the wood burning fireplace?? What did you use for a floor and also did you consider putting it up on a platform or legs?? Weight?


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

very nice , got a cot at eye level so you can cat nap?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

It was a chemical storage tank that had a hole in it, it could not be patched. That is why my windows are the size that they are. I got it from work and have just under $80 in it. It is molded plastic 3/8'' thick, I thought about putting it on a small platform but, it worked out just right the way it is.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

That is great, wish I could find one like thaT!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a good looking set up. Got any inside pics??


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

MrFish said:


> That's a good looking set up. Got any inside pics??


No but I will take some the next time I ride up.


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

have a couple for sale


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Seeing that reminds me of a friend a mine (beulah boy)that converted a PortyPooty into a shooting house..... It really seemed like a good idea, but every time I tried to sit in it, I ended up having to take a dump!


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

That porta potty didn't do that to you, you just full of GAS!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

beulahboy said:


> That porta potty didn't do that to you, you just full of GAS!


Oh man - no way! Something about those blue walls, that spooky echo and that slight hint of deodorizer.... Every time I sat in that thing my stomach would cramp and I would have to"take the Browns to the superbowl".


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> I finished my shooting house and got in the woods today. Can't wait till my daughter and I can start using it. I have put hunting on the back burner for her for years, she will turn 9 in a few weeks and wants to start hunting.


very nice shooting house!! Looks like maybe some awnings are needed over the windows, to keep the rain out


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree just not sure on how to yet.





ironman172 said:


> very nice shooting house!! Looks like maybe some awnings are needed over the windows, to keep the rain out


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I was riding behind you the other day and saw it on the trailer. Nice!!!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Everyone was staring at it while driving up there!




BigFishKB said:


> I was riding behind you the other day and saw it on the trailer. Nice!!!


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

If it works it works, one of my friends is trying to make one out of piece of black congregated drain pipe he found at his lease.


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

i have had one of those barrels since 2003 and had it in the tree when hurricane ivan hit it was 18ft in the air it did survive the storm except for the legs ladder and steel cables i had on it, the climbing rope i had attached to it kept it from blowing away. i had a boat seat in it and it is still in good shape and bought some military camo netting and stapled it to it, really helps cover it up nicely


----------

